# HOB Skimmer



## saltyfish (Apr 22, 2010)

Need advice on which skimmer to buy to replace my old coralife 65 skimmer on my 40 gallon medium stocked seahorse tank, looking to spend under $300 if possible. BTW the tank is not drilled.

Marc


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

If you can find a used Deltec, they are the best HOB IMO 
Or buy one new if you have the $ 

Second choice would be an in tank Tunze like the 9004 - very efficient and offers surface skim


----------



## saltyfish (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info had a deltec years ago definitely was a beast, was looking at Reef Octopus line, just looking for feedback from anyone who has experience with better HOB 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Used to have this HOB skimmer.

http://www.marinedepot.com/Bubble_M...kimmers-Bubble_Magus-4W05002-FIPSHONW-vi.html

It was good. Vary efficient but it developed a crack and subsequent slow leak between the pump connection and the skimmer body. Why it happened I would guess cause the pump vibrated quite a bit. TBH it's just a guess.

Used to own a Eshopps HOB skimmer. I believe the PSK 75 HOB. But the pump died after a year plus I had problems with it randomly stopping before that. Would not recommend.

I've ordered the Tunze 9004. Will give it a try and maybe buy a second if it performs well. Heard good things on other forums about it being effiecient and reliable.

In terms of Reef Octopus, the BH 90 HOB skimmer has vary good reviews. I would have gotten that but tbh I've grown tired of the potential of HOB skimmers overflowing hence why I'm going with an in tank skimmer like the Tunze 9004.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a 9004 and it's amazing


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*deltec*

had and have the deltec mce 600, worked flawlessy on my 40 breeder tank set up ..


----------



## BiggieZee (Aug 13, 2014)

aquac remora hands down


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I loved my aqua c remora but it was super noisey especially compared to my tunze 9004


----------



## saltyfish (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who replied, I think I will look into getting a deltec mce 600 since I can use it if I ever get a bigger tank, just have try and find a used one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

JNS VS1 - awesome skimmer


----------

